

Wi-Fi Network Named “Al-Qaeda” Prompts LAX Plane to Make a U-Turn - apaprocki
http://m.laweekly.com/informer/2014/10/27/wi-fi-network-named-al-qaeda-prompts-lax-plane-to-make-a-u-turn

======
valevk
Non-mobile link: [http://www.laweekly.com/informer/2014/10/27/wi-fi-network-
na...](http://www.laweekly.com/informer/2014/10/27/wi-fi-network-named-al-
qaeda-prompts-lax-plane-to-make-a-u-turn)

Wow, that's just wow. Is this an overreaction, or are they just too afraid,
that if something happens, then everyone will ask: "why did you start a plane,
when there was a wifi network named Al-Qaeda"?

